

Court Rules for Yelp in Suit Over Online Ratings - ohashi
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/court-rules-yelp-suit-online-ratings-25249779

======
ohashi
> "The business owners may deem the posting or order of user reviews as a
> threat of economic harm, but it is not unlawful for Yelp to post and
> sequence the reviews," Judge Marsha Berzon wrote for the three-judge panel.
> "As Yelp has the right to charge for legitimate advertising services, the
> threat of economic harm that Yelp leveraged is, at most, hard bargaining."

That's an interesting interpretation of what it would constitute if a company
were to do that.

